# Directv remote codes for Panasonic projector?



## jasonblair (Sep 5, 2006)

I just bought the new Panasonic PT-AE7000U projector, and I love it! One snag so far though... None of the Panasonic TV remote codes for the DirecTV remote seem to work. I can get a Harmony, but since all of my other remotes in the house are DirecTV, I'm kind of partial to having uniformity.

Does anyone know of a way to get the DirecTV remote to turn Panasonic projectors on and off? Any good codes out there? (I know that projectors are a niche market, but DirecTV should provide them, especially since the only code you really need for a projector is ON/OFF.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

jasonblair said:


> I just bought the new Panasonic PT-AE7000U projector, and I love it! One snag so far though... None of the Panasonic TV remote codes for the DirecTV remote seem to work. I can get a Harmony, but since all of my other remotes in the house are DirecTV, I'm kind of partial to having uniformity.
> 
> Does anyone know of a way to get the DirecTV remote to turn Panasonic projectors on and off? Any good codes out there? (I know that projectors are a niche market, but DirecTV should provide them, especially since the only code you really need for a projector is ON/OFF.


If it will control it at all try the following code and or the "code search feature built into your remote from it's internal library:

10250

or

You may still find a setup code that works for your device by stepping through the library codes in your remote. The following instructions will help you do this. 
*StepNSet
*

Set the "Mode Switch" to the desired mode such as TV for a Television.
Press and hold the "Mute" button and the "Select" button until the visible LED blinks twice.
Enter the code "991" followed by the "device number" 
1 for Televisions
2 for "AUX 1" devices - VCRs or DVDs
3 for "AUX 2" devices - Audio

You can step through the setup codes for this mode by pressing the "Channel Up" key to go forward through the codes or pressing the "Channel Down" key to go back to the previous codes.
You can try out each code by pressing one or more function keys such as power, volume or digit keys.
When you've found the setup code that works for your device, press the "Select" key.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

If you have that projector, you must have a sound system too, right? Why would you want the D* remote to control anything? Not to mention, don't you have to hit off twice on Panny projectors (second is an OK verification selection)? Wouldn't be able to do that with the D* remote either, I wouldn't think - but you could with a universal remote, which is what you need.


----------



## RBTO (Apr 11, 2009)

Spartenstew is right. You're not going to get the "double tap" OFF command out of the D* remote. I have a Panny and I rarely its remote except for ON and OFF commands. I guess I'm a purist, but I don't use a separate remote for the Panny so I would recommend trying without for a while and see if you really need the Panny commands in your D* remote at all. The Panny has a great learning remote, by the way, and you might want to teach it the D* functions.


----------



## jasonblair (Sep 5, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> If you have that projector, you must have a sound system too, right? Why would you want the D* remote to control anything? Not to mention, don't you have to hit off twice on Panny projectors (second is an OK verification selection)? Wouldn't be able to do that with the D* remote either, I wouldn't think - but you could with a universal remote, which is what you need.


I do have a sound system. An Onkyo NR609. The DirecTV remote has no problem controlling the volume up and down on it.

And yes, it does ask me to verify I want the projector off... Which is quite annoying. (Why would I hit the power button if I don't want the projector to turn off?)

As far as why I would like the DirecTV remote to control it... It's not so much for me, but for my family. Like I said, all of the other setups in the house (Samsung UN55D8000 with Onkyo NR509 in the family room and Samsung DLP with Sony surround system in the upstairs loft) all use the DirecTV remote to do everything. There's no learning curve for the family if the remote is the same in the basement... Plus, since I've been using the DirecTV remote myself for years, I can operate it without having to look at any buttons.

Yes, I have to get the other remotes out when I want to perform functions like changing the surround listening mode or watching a blu-ray, but for everyday TV viewing, all I need is volume up/down for my Onkyo and power on/off for the Panasonic projector... I didn't think the latter would be so hard to come by!


----------



## HippyDave (Jul 2, 2014)

Try 11310 or 11510, the first one worked for me.


----------

